# Merry Christmas from Beau, Ali and Madeleine x



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Awww, that is soooo cute! I love it. Merry Christmas to you too. Check out Cider's Christmas photo in the photo section!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Ali.

Hope you are all well. Beau is looking gorgeous as always! 

x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Thank you and we are not too bad  Hope you are OK too  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beau .. you look gorgeous  what a pretty cockapoo you have grown up to be


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you too :hug:
Beau is truly well named, she is gorgeous


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas Ali, Madeleine and beautiful Beau!

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all too. Beau looks so cute


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ali

Where have you been ?... not seen you on here in along time...

Beau is gorgeous..Betty I and return the Xmas wishes..


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Colin

My Mum got very ill and died at the end of September so had lost enthusiasm for everything but had dipped in and out of the forum as love to see how you are all getting on though sorry to hear about poor little Betty - hope she is better soon. 

Thank you re Beau - she is lovely but then I think they all are  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I'm really sorry to hear that - my deepest sympathy, there can't be anything worse in life....my mum is actually awaiting some test results as she has also been unwell..I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.

I hope you manage to get through Xmas with the help of the lovely Beau - and your Cockapoo friendsxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Colin and thank you. I will keep my fingers crossed for your Mum too and hope she is ok. 

I will be glad when Xmas is over to be honest but Beau has definitely helped both Madeleine and I as all she wants is cuddles and walks. 

We hope you have a lovely Xmas xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Oh I'm really sorry to hear that - my deepest sympathy, there can't be anything worse in life....my mum is actually awaiting some test results as she has also been unwell..I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> I hope you manage to get through Xmas with the help of the lovely Beau - and your Cockapoo friendsxx


Hope your Mum is ok Colin. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali .. so sorry to hear about your mum .... we are all here for you ... I deeply and truly understand ... family is very important, cockapoos included xxxx

Sending you and Madeleine a JoJo hug xxxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi JoJo and thank you - will be glad when this year over though having our lovely Beau has helped a lot as have to go out to walk her and of course she loves being cuddled which is what both Madeleine and I have needed over the last couple of months. This is why I came back to this forum as have had a lot of lovely messages and comments  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Hi JoJo and thank you - will be glad when this year over though having our lovely Beau has helped a lot as have to go out to walk her and of course she loves being cuddled which is what both Madeleine and I have needed over the last couple of months. This is why I came back to this forum as have had a lot of lovely messages and comments  xxx


Ali your cockapoo friends will always be here for you ... and I honestly know how hard things can be at times ... but having friends and cockapoos does help ... hold Beau and Madeleine tight and we all wish you a fabulous new year xxxx

Big hug from JoJo & cockapoo cuddles from Honey & Picnic xxx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Beau is looking adorable! 

I also wanted to say that I was sorry to read of your loss, you have my deepest sympathy. Christmas will be a hard time, but I hope you have a strong support network around you.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you JoJo and we hope you all have a very happy new year too  xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Julie  xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Colin, I hope you have good news about your mum for Christmas x


----------

